

Show HN: Moo.do – Text-based task and project organization - jmeistrich
http://www.moo.do/#

======
jrawls1
I've been using Moo.do for the last few weeks, and I love it. The keyboard
shortcuts are fantastic, and the ability to create infinitely nested lists is
what really separates it from other apps like Wunderlist, Asana, and Trello.
No more deciding where something belongs in the binary world of top-level
todos and subtasks - with Moo.do, you can nest sub-sub-subtasks where they
belong.

Another thing I really love about Moo.do is the ability to quickly shift
perspective to focus on different levels of a project. With ⌘ + enter, I can
quickly drill deep into a project to focus on a single item, and then with ⌘ +
shift + enter I can just as easily climb up the project tree to see
everything.

It's powerful without being overly complex. It's available on every device...
and it has great keyboard shortcuts! Give Moo.do two days as your primary
tool. You won't regret it.

------
jasoncrawford
I've been using Moo.do for almost two months as my todo list. It's the only
thing that has ever gotten me to switch away from text files. I like it
because it's basically just text, but with easy priorities and hierarchy
(including collapsing). I can zoom into any level of the hierarchy and/or
filter by priority levels. Plus it works seamlessly across all devices, which
is nice.

------
drglitch
Great little product! Would love to chat with you [@drglitch on twitter] more
about how you're doing text parsing, etc - very much along the lines of what
i'm after for an unrelated project.

More importantly, i love the about/press kit page - the guy using the phone
"off the grid" with his hand fully stretched out is hysterical :)

------
pmx
I have been messing with this this morning and I think I may have found the
todo list that a will actually use. I love that it's basically text but with
smart features added around it.

